# JtextField überprüfen ob der Inhalt Null ist?



## Guest (31. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,


wie kann ich überprüfen ob der Inhalt eines Feldes Null ist? 


Habe folgendes probiert, beim ausführen bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung



			 a1=Integer.parseInt (feld.getText());

			 if (a1 == 0) {
                System.out.println("Fehler"); 
			 }



Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


danke im voraus!


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2007)

Willst du auf 0 oder auf null prüfen?
Bitte immer den Fehler mit angeben.
Auf null kannst du so prüfen:

```
if(null==feld.getText())
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2007)

Was meinst du mit "Null"?
Ob das Textfeld keinen Inhalt hat, oder ob es die Zahl *0* enthält?


----------



## doctus (31. Mrz 2007)

Im prinzip kann ein existierendes Textfeld nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
null
```
 sein, weil es ja bereits ein Object ist. Ein leerer Inhalt wäre demnach ein Leerstring, oder?

if(textfeld.equals("");

lg doctus


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2007)

So wie ich das verstehe geht es nicht um das Feld, sondern dessen Inhalt. Der String den das Feld zurückliefert kann sehr wohl null sein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2007)

@doctus: Jaa! Genau, lass uns weiterraten, was der TO sucht... :?

Edit:
@Wildcard: In welchem Fall wird getText() null zurück liefern?


			
				API-Doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Returns the text that is presented by this text component. *By default, this is an empty string*


----------



## Chris_1980 (31. Mrz 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @doctus: Jaa! Genau, lass uns weiterraten, was der TO sucht... :?



ok!   



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich überprüfen ob der Inhalt eines Feldes Null ist?
> 
> 
> Habe folgendes probiert, beim ausführen bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung




Ich tippe mal, das er tatsächlich erfragen will ob in dem Feld eine 0 steht und bei


```
a1=Integer.parseInt (feld.getText());
```

eine NumberFormatException bekommt und dass das sein Problem ist.

Dagegen würde ein abfangen der Exception in einem try-catch-Block helfen.


So, weiterraten... oder Gast, bitte lösen.  :roll:


----------

